

Tinkering: prototype your way out of uncertainty - juanre
http://juanreyero.com/article/technology/tinker.html

======
Toucan
I can only strongly agree. Every time I get a block I just start
(coding/designing/planning/climbing.) When I fall off I've got more experience
than when I started and eventually I'll get there. I've spent far too long
staring at a blank sheet not even knowing how I'm going to go wrong.

